
 Dinosaur Programmers Know More Than You - nickb
http://kickin-the-darkness.blogspot.com/2007/10/dinosaur-programmers-know-more-than-you.html
======
chaostheory
like a lot of other unsexy industries (garbage, funerals, cigarettes, ...),
there's probably a ton of money to be made once these dino programmers retire
- since not many ppl our generation know what's going on in ancient mainframes
nor do most of us want to learn it

~~~
edw519
My number one concern about maintaining an existing system, "ancient" or
otherwise, is how well thought out and executed it is. Some of the best
software I've ever seen was 25 years old. If you want to see some of the
worst, just look at the javascript of almost any webpage. You really want to
maintain that? "Generations" and "ancientness" have got nothing to do with it.
Quality does.

~~~
chaostheory
that's interesting - when i looked at stuff I wrote 10 years ago I began to
wonder what the hell I was on while i wrote it.

I have a feeling 10 years from now when i look at code i write today, I'll
have the same reaction...

------
edw519
Excellent! (although I prefer the title "Caveman").

New technology is great, but don't think that it replaces fundamentals and
common sense. I was just testing a new web app and was able to put the same
credit card number in for 2 different customers. The response I got was, "So?"

You still have to think, people! I think that was his main point.

~~~
imsteve
So?

